# Die Ruinen von Athen



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Op.113. Ludwig Van Beethoven. Overture and Incidental Music. Text written by August von Kotzebue. Die Ruinen von Athen depicts Athens under the Turkish rule and how Athene/Minerva finds a new refuge for the muses in the city of Pest. This is the place where Franz Liszt spent many of his days. It is a delightfully crafted overture and music played superbly by the Berliner Symphoniker and the Konzertchor under the direction of Hans Schonzeler.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for this!!


----------

